# pumpkin beer keg



## randomr8

gotta try it!

http://laughingsquid.com/how-to-make-a-pumpkin-beer-keg/


----------



## scarrycher

thanks for the post, great idea!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

I hope I can find a pumpkin big enough ...


----------



## graveyardmaster

fantastic idea....randomr8....thanks for posting!


----------



## mroct31

Fill it with something like a Bear Republic Racer 5 or Stone Ruination Ale and then your talking!


----------



## RoxyBlue

It has the added benefit of being fully biodegradable after use


----------



## Anda

I saw a watermelon done similarly and commented to DH that we should use a pumpkin. The beer would go flat this way, though. :frownkin: How about a hard cider or mulled mead? :coolkin:


----------



## LittleBlueBMW

Would try it for the party but we already have two kegerators...


----------



## Dr. Maniaco

LittleBlueBMW said:


> Would try it for the party but we already have two kegerators...


What was that address again ...?


----------



## LittleBlueBMW

I will need to get rid of one this year... right now it has 90 minute IPA. I could not get Punkin Ale.


----------



## randomr8

LittleBlueBMW said:


> I will need to get rid of one this year... right now it has 90 minute IPA. I could not get Punkin Ale.


Love me some Dog Fish Head. 120 is a little too much IMHO but 90 is A-Okay!


----------



## LittleBlueBMW

we tried for a keg of 120, but it is not to be had over here. We did have some this year. 90 minute is somehow safer...


----------



## randomr8

littlebluebmw said:


> we tried for a keg of 120, but it is not to be had over here. We did have some this year. 90 minute is somehow safer...


60=6% 90=9% 120=12%


----------



## dead hawk

Thats awesome!!


----------



## Irish Witch

I love this. This im gonna have to add this one to my to do list . Thanx for sharing


----------



## Lunatic

That's neat but that would just slow my drinking down. I like my beers icy cold out of the cooler.


----------



## diablodeebo

Makes me want a beer.


----------



## dudeamis

I'm so gonna have to do this. But I think I'm gonna try to find a wine bag so I can fill it with soda or apple cider or something


----------



## Dr Morbius

where does one get the spigot?


----------



## Lambchop

Anda said:


> I saw a watermelon done similarly and commented to DH that we should use a pumpkin. The beer would go flat this way, though. :frownkin: How about a hard cider or mulled mead? :coolkin:


I love mead. Just tried it for the first time.


----------



## Sytnathotep

Yes. I'll definitely have to try that out some time. Great post!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Pumpkin Ale by Whole Hog is tasty!


----------



## azscoob

An old thread for sure, but new to me!

It's got my gears turning, for those who run a keg at their party, use the pumpkin as a jockey box, line from keg goes into the back, several coils of hose inside the pumpkin, then the cobra tap placed like the one in the link. Fill with ice and you have an easy project that looks perfect at a Halloween party.


----------



## Lord Homicide

That is a great idea


----------



## Pumpkin5

azscoob said:


> An old thread for sure, but new to me!
> 
> It's got my gears turning, for those who run a keg at their party, use the pumpkin as a jockey box, line from keg goes into the back, several coils of hose inside the pumpkin, then the cobra tap placed like the one in the link. Fill with ice and you have an easy project that looks perfect at a Halloween party.


:jol:Like this idea even BETTER. I am not a beer drinker, but serving flat beer is a definite party no-no! Great idea azcoob!


----------

